# users read webpages in F pattern



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Summary:* 
Eyetracking visualizations show that users often read Web pages in an F-shaped pattern: two horizontal stripes followed by a vertical stripe.​Read the full article here: http://www.useit.com/alertbox/reading_pattern.html

Maybe something to consider when designing your ecommerce site...


----------



## Jae (May 13, 2005)

Hey, I'll tweak any way I can! Thanks.


----------

